# First Cichlid Tank.



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

New to the world of Cichlids and just wanted to share the progress of my new tank setup. Open for ideas and tips. Let me know what you think.

65gal 36 x 24 x 18









Green river stones and slate.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It looks good so far. What fish are you planning on stocking?


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

All male Peacocks and Haps.
1. Albino Eureka Red
1. Eureka Red Jake
1. Lemon Jake
1. Mdoka Peacock
1. Otter Point Jake
1. Reuben Red
1. Fire Hap
1. Mloto- Midnight
1. Mloto Likoma Island
1. Taiwan Reef
1. Rhodesi
1. Chewindi Flavescent


----------



## Matt- (Jul 14, 2014)

Cichlids tend to get large and are aggressive, so be careful with what you get. I really like slate/stones. It seems like you've done the proper researched before hand and know what you want to do. Good luck!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

That 3' tank is not suited for the fish on your proposed stocklist. A 6' tank would be needed. If you move forward with those fish, you will have aggression issues leading to fish not coloring up, stress/illness and deaths. I would stock it with a single species of dwarf mbuna like P. Saulosi or one of the Cynotilapia Zebroides species.


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

Are there any species I could mix? I was wanting to do a mixed tank. Just one color would be boring to me.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have the same size tank, just shorter in height. It houses a colony of Pseudotropheus Saulosi. Yellow females and blue barred males. Very nice contrast.


----------



## shindiggity (Oct 23, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> That 3' tank is not suited for the fish on your proposed stocklist. A 6' tank would be needed. If you move forward with those fish, you will have aggression issues leading to fish not coloring up, stress/illness and deaths. I would stock it with a single species of dwarf mbuna like P. Saulosi or one of the Cynotilapia Zebroides species.


+1. The contrast between the male and females in P. Saulosi is very nice and pleasing to the eye. In the end, you will do what you want, but it won't be for the welfare of the fish.


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

Water and sand added.


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

Should I be worried about the debris floating on the surface of the water. Seems like just dust but I'm a lil OCD and it bothers me. It's not visible unless you look up from below the surface.


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

Update. Sunsun 303b filter installed.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

KRB65 said:


> Should I be worried about the debris floating on the surface of the water. Seems like just dust but I'm a lil OCD and it bothers me. It's not visible unless you look up from below the surface.


No not unless it's so heavy that air exchange will be impacted. If you can't see a lot of it from the top looking down no worries. Any more thoughts on stocking?


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thinking of going with Demasoni and Yellow Labs.


----------



## SonicsDC25 (Jul 29, 2013)

Matt- said:


> Cichlids tend to get large and are aggressive, so be careful with what you get. I really like slate/stones. It seems like you've done the proper researched before hand and know what you want to do. Good luck!


Well it really depends on what specie of cichlid when you say large and aggressive, quite a lot are small as well and size overall is quite diverse. Plus those slate stones wouldn't really be of any benefit for the most part with the list he presented, since most won't fit in those crevices  As the others stated, Ps. Saulosi would be nice, I'd also suggest Membe Deep and Msobo mbunas :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

KRB65 said:


> Thinking of going with Demasoni and Yellow Labs.


That would make a nice tank. :thumb: Make sure you are prepared for the extra work of demasoni. Have at least one extra tank cycled for hospital and/or holding place for an extra male for a couple days until you can rehome.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

KRB65 said:


> Thinking of going with Demasoni and Yellow Labs.


As someone with Dems and LAbs right now, make sure your ratios are well in order.
Yellow Labs - 1m/4f
Dems - 12+ (hopefully 1m/11f)


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Yellow labs and Demasoni make for a great combo, but I wouldn't try it in a tank less than 4' in length. P. Saulosi would have the same color combo as YL and Dems, so I would suggest doing that...


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

Finding P. Saulosi has been difficult for me as I'm trying to buy locally from Florida so shipping isn't so expensive. I talked to Dave from Dave's fish and he said he pairs Dem's and Lab's evenly with no problem. When I say evenly I mean equal number of Lab's to Dem's.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you have a big enough tank to have 1m:11f of each that should work.


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

That's what I was thinking. Going to be buying them young and I'm worried about the ratio I'd receive. I don't have an LFS near me who I'd be able to trade with if needed.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Yellow labs and Demasoni make for a great combo, but I wouldn't try it in a tank less than 4' in length. P. Saulosi would have the same color combo as YL and Dems, so I would suggest doing that...


I have to agree with Iggy. I forgot that your tank is a 3' tank. As others have stated, Ps Salousi would probably be the better choice for this size tanks. My 4' 55G was almost too small for the Dems., and I only had 12 then. Maybe Cynotilapia zebroides (Chewere) as a second species. This gives you 3 different colorations and patterns in 2 species.

As far as numbers go, I always tend to push the boundaries a little. I personally would go for 10 per species (20 total individuals). I wouldn't worry so much about beginning ratios so much until they begin to mature.
I am thinking stock list for this size tank:
10 Ps Salousi 2m:8f
10 Cynotilapia zebroides (Chewere) 2m:8f
2 BN plecos
2-3 Syno Petricola


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

Found a vendor here in Florida with P. Saulosi for a decent price and free shipping with orders over 100 bucks. So I'm going to quit looking at different species until my tank has finished cycled and I've made my fish order. To many fish that I like, and I don't want to make a bad decision buying the wrong ones for my tank size. Thanks to all of you who have helped guide me to make the right decision.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sounds like a plan. I think you'll be very happy with them. Good luck and don't forget to update...


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

Think my tank is cycled but not quite sure. Want to get some other opinions on it. The color charts are a little difficult to decipher.


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

The ammonia may be a lil high right now as I checked it less than 24 hrs after adding ammonia. It is half of what it was after I added it. I'm going to check it again at the 24 hr mark.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

By the pic your nitrites are a little high too, you want not the slightest tint of purple.

And pure yellow for ammonia...this test shows .5ppm.


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

This pic was taken at the same time without the flash. The nitrite looks pure blue in person. Had the wife look at it and she also agrees.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

You said the ammonia wasn't zero as it had not yet been 24 hours, how close to 24 hours were you?


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

About 12.


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

It is 9 pm est. I just added ammonia to my tank and brought it to 2.0 ppm.


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

It sounds like you know what you are doing with the cycling. I don't test for nitrite at all until I get that zero reading on ammonia after 24 hours. I then don't test for nitrate at all until I get zero readings for nitrite. But maybe you are already past that point of the cycling.


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

Going to check it in 24 and not a moment sooner. Never seen it drop so quick like that, so I decided to check the nitrites and the test was blue so I checked the nitrates and they were up. Guess I'll find out for sure tomorrow. Just wasn't expecting it to be finished this soon.


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

So I check the parameters today and its not ready. I had added about a gallon of water the day before yesterday to make up for evaporation and added prime to the gallon. I was under the impression that prime would still allow me to read the ammonia. It does not. I am however done with the ammonia and am on to the nitrite part of the cycle. Im no longer going to add water till the cycling is done so I dont get anymore false readings. Starting to get excited! Not much longer.


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

Picture update of the tank. Water is much clearer now, and changed a couple of rocks.


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

Decided to change up the rocks and go for a more natural look. Any opinions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Ten times better! Slate, pavers and cut stone generally never looks 'natural'. What you've done now does. If you have any similarly colored rock that is much smaller, try placing them around the base of your larger ones.


----------



## KRB65 (Nov 28, 2014)

Thats what I was thinking of doing. Going to go get more as soon as I can. Got them from a rock and gravel supplier.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I like the new rock layout much better


----------

